# Roof Top Pipe Hanger



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

These are kinda cool.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

They look very cool.... And expensive. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> These are kinda cool.


 
Good job for a fledging apprentice to install, hope there is no holes in the base for drainage -- they might get nailed down [through the roof] LOL


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I use these


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> I use these


 
We use those as well. Great product. The hangers in the OP were cool looking, but had to be pricey!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumber78 said:


> We use those as well. Great product. The hangers in the OP were cool looking, but had to be pricey!


This was taken at quite a distance. I think it was 4" or 5" welded steel.

Not visible in the pic but there were three other roof elevations in addition to what is seen. Looks like the possible offset for cost of hangers was in making a level run with no offsets. Sure made for a better looking job with several less welded joints and minimal restriction in flow.

It is on a hospital so money probably wasn't the biggest concern to begin with.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Brilliant !


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

From here, it looks like they float on the membrane.


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> These are kinda cool.


I think Miro Industries makes those.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

There cool pricey and a pain in the ass. If the roof is nice and flat not so bad but if the roof has been redun or is old. U have to adjust a lot of them. And when running pipe on a roof it's the last thing you want to have to do. I've seen some that had a roller like on the front if a boat trailer. Ther cool too and a bigger pita


----------

